# Easter eggs



## emperor (Jun 25, 2017)

So I have been thinking about the UI and was wondering if some of the easter eggs on the S and X will carry over? Like turning the sound to 11?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I believe volume to 11 is just a standard - not an easter egg 

In Tesla fashion, I am sure we will see future easter eggs, but doubt the Model 3 will include any of the existing Model S/X ones.


----------



## emperor (Jun 25, 2017)

That's good! I was worried, that the band and I would have to get a different car.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

emperor said:


> So I have been thinking about the UI and was wondering if some of the easter eggs on the S and X will carry over? Like turning the sound to 11?


@emperor I am an ignoramus about Easter Eggs and sound to 11. Please have mercy on me and explain, briefly, what this is about.


----------



## emperor (Jun 25, 2017)

ModFather said:


> @emperor I am an ignoramus about Easter Eggs and sound to 11. Please have mercy on me and explain, briefly, what this is about.


Sure on the Model S and X, the max volume is 11, instead of 10. This is a reference to Spinal Tap, and the quote "Turn it up to 11" 



 Also there are other easter eggs, and they just are small funny features


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

emperor said:


> Sure on the Model S and X, the max volume is 11, instead of 10. This is a reference to Spinal Tap, and the quote "Turn it up to 11"
> 
> 
> 
> Also there are other easter eggs, and they just are small funny features


Spinal Tap? Sorry, I don't get it, I haven't had one of those since they did a colonoscopy on me! I don't know what they dialed it up to because I was out cold. All I know is that the Doc said afterward he had never seen the like.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I wouldn't mind having the sketch pad. What else will I do when my car drives me to work?


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

*"These guys go to eleven" *A new world for me but oh so funny. Thanks _@eleven_


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Steve showed off some Model 3 Easter eggs in his video. Enjoy

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...gs-discovered-by-board-member-steve-jurvetson


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

He didn't try the cowbell.


----------



## BB3 (May 18, 2017)

Yup, it's confirmed! The Model 3 has an electronic charge port door. If you stop the easter egg video at exactly 0:58, then you will see a faded out button that says "close", and a red circle circling the area of the charge port. Because you can tell he's charging, when he takes the connector out, the "close" button will function. One of the small details you can catch from a completely random video.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

As reported on TMC.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/neat-model-3-easter-egg-found.105320/

Edit: to add a little more info, I saw the link above when I was getting ready to leave and just wanted to pass the info along. The poster on TMC tried a known Easter egg on the Model S on his Model 3 and it shows a picture of a Model 3 with Elon Musk and a bunch of people who worked hard to bring us all this car. Very cool!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Try this: press and hold the T icon at the top of the screen. The one that opens the easter egg page. Hold it for maybe 10 seconds, and then release - when you do a screen will open, asking for a code. That's as far as I've gotten, of course. Anyone know?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> Try this: press and hold the T icon at the top of the screen. The one that opens the easter egg page. Hold it for maybe 10 seconds, and then release - when you do a screen will open, asking for a code. That's as far as I've gotten, of course. Anyone know?


Did you try "ILoveNASA" ?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

sduck said:


> Try this: press and hold the T icon at the top of the screen. The one that opens the easter egg page. Hold it for maybe 10 seconds, and then release - when you do a screen will open, asking for a code. That's as far as I've gotten, of course. Anyone know?


I think that is how they enter into the maintenance functions of the car. Not really sure this is considered an Easter Egg.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

sduck said:


> Try this: press and hold the T icon at the top of the screen. The one that opens the easter egg page. Hold it for maybe 10 seconds, and then release - when you do a screen will open, asking for a code. That's as far as I've gotten, of course. Anyone know?


I can confirm "elon" "musk" and "starman" do nothing, but now I want in!!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

sduck said:


> Try this: press and hold the T icon at the top of the screen. The one that opens the easter egg page. Hold it for maybe 10 seconds, and then release - when you do a screen will open, asking for a code. That's as far as I've gotten, of course. Anyone know?











Obligatory


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

In the manual, it mentions that if you enter ‘mars’ as the access code, you get a screen with your car on a map of mars. When I got in my car this morning, it had a little screen like a surprise sort of thing that took me to that screen as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

slacker775 said:


> In the manual, it mentions that if you enter 'mars' as the access code, you get a screen with your car on a map of mars. When I got in my car this morning, it had a little screen like a surprise sort of thing that took me to that screen as well.


That's already available by tapping in the list of goodies


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

EDIT: Title should say, "Exchange useless features and easter eggs for other stuff"

Just curious what other people think.

Coming from a car that uses CarPlay (or Android Auto), it seems short-sighted on Tesla's part not to have that or include a function that does the same thing. The reading of received texts or composing texts is a great feature that CarPlay has. The phone calls work better on CarPlay. Being able to run apps from the infotainment screen rather than having to pickup my phone is a great feature as well.

I don't really care about cowbells, the Grateful Dead or being able to draw on the screen of the model 3. I have EAP but have no need for Summon other than saying, "Hey, look at what this car can do!" There may be a time when I'd use it but there's no need for it now and can't think of a situation where I'd use it in the future. At this point I'll probably use it less than a handful of times over the ownership of my Model 3.

Anyhow, I'd much rather Tesla focus on fixing bugs or implementing features that people need as opposed to spending time on the bells and whistles that the majority of people don't care about. Maybe it's just me but it seems wrong for Tesla to continue working on easter eggs (Atari coming soon) when there's still bugs that need to be fixed.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Agree. They can make a lot of improvements to the UI


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it’s important to find the right balance of bug fixes to enhancements. 

Personally speaking, I’ve seen very few bugs so far in my first 6 months. 

I think the Easter eggs are part of what make Tesla special. Even if it’s rare to ever use them, when you do you feel giddy and fall in love with your car over and over again. 

I had a co-worker in the car today, pressed down the right button and said “ho, ho, ho”. He was in awe. Then I flipped the blinker and he saw the attention to detail. It’s a huge win!

As for CarPlay and Android Auto. I guess that’s personal preference. I had CarPlay on my previous car and stopped using it. I really didn’t care for it. Reading texts would be nice, but anything else I could do without. 

Of course all my personal opinions here.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that all of the Easter egg apps would cost less than 10% of implementing Apple Car Play, and are significantly cheaper, since Apple charges for companies to implement it.

I have absolutely NO interest in Apple Car Play. I don't use Apple products. So since Apple dropped to 3rd place in phone deliveries this quarter, there would probably be more interest in Google Play.
But then not all phone implement Google Play either.

You want Apple Car Play or Google Play? Go buy a 2018 Leaf!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

personal preference I am sure, but I've not been that impressed with carplay (and unlike @Ed Woodrick I only use apple, so can't speak to android auto  ) and much prefer the approach Tesla has taken with their media/UI


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

Sure there are some practicle features I'd like to see added, but why not put some effort towards fun?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> You want Apple Car Play or Google Play? Go buy a 2018 Leaf!


LOL. Yeah, I'm gonna sell my highly depreciated Model 3 and go buy a 2018 Leaf. That's a fantastic solution to the problem.



MelindaV said:


> personal preference I am sure, but I've not been that impressed with carplay (and unlike @Ed Woodrick I only use apple, so can't speak to android auto  ) and much prefer the approach Tesla has taken with their media/UI


I'm open to anything that works and CarPlay just works. When everything works then you look towards implementing features.

The Bolt has a key fob and the Model 3 does not. Not having a keyfob is not a problem. However, I had the Bolt for a year and every time I approached the car, the doors unlocked. In other words, never had to pull the keyfob out of my pocket. I've had the Model 3 for less than two weeks and twice the doors didn't unlock. While it's not a huge deal, when it's raining or your hands are full, it's not very convenient to get your phone out of your pocket or find the RFID card. I've resolved this by unlocking my doors manually prior to walking to the car but even then sometimes it takes a while for the car to wake up. I'd much rather this feature work than have some cowbells.

With CarPlay, I can setup a route on my phone, walk to my car and go. With the Model 3, this feature doesn't exist. (I've heard there is a 3rd party app that does it but it wasn't clear if it displays on the screen in the Model 3). Again, being able to setup the route on my phone and send it to the car is way more useful than a rainbow path that I'll never use.

As mentioned previously, CarPlay will notify you of an incoming text message and read it to you. In the Model 3 you won't even know you received a text message. They'll be people that say it's unsafe and I disagree. The phone function in the Model 3 is nothing more than a bluetooth headset. Sometimes when I end a call, the bluetooth will not disconnect even when pressing the streaming selection. I have to turn off the bluetooth and leave it off. When this happens, I can't use the bluetooth phone function in the car. Again, I'd give up some easter eggs for this to work properly.

How about an option to increase the font size on the screen? I'd give up some real estate on the map to make the font bigger so it's readable while driving. Never had that problem with CarPlay on a 10 inch screen.

I'm sure many people will say these are nitpicks. Maybe, maybe not. But I have no problem with anything that's hardware related in the Model 3 other than the glass. The problems listed above can be solved with software. And I'm all for workarounds so if there's solutions to these problems, please let me know.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

One of the benefits of Android Auto, or at least true google maps support via Android Auto - other than improved routing over what Tesla has now, is the ability to send addresses to your device that appear in the maps app. Another is that you can easily select alternate routes on the fly and add destinations for multi-point routing. For those of us in poor cell/gps areas, being able to cache high resolution maps of those areas is nice as well.

Yet another great feature is the ability to add destinations to your own map (mymaps.google.com) and load those as layers on the map display. I use this when traveling to a new area. When I prepare for a trip, I can easily add restaurants, points of interest I want to visit, my hotel, etc. to the map and when in the area load them onto the display to easily see them in relation to where I am and to just tap to navigate to any of them. 

While I'd like Android Auto, I'd be happy if Tesla just added any of those features, starting with the ability to send a destination/route to the car.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Seems like this discussion makes a great case for not including CarPlay or Android Auto. Which should Tesla choose? No matter what everyone on the other platform will be left out.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

ltphoto said:


> Seems like this discussion makes a great case for not including CarPlay or Android Auto. Which should Tesla choose? No matter what everyone on the other platform will be left out.


It's not an either or, they can include both AA and AC and those that don't want to use them don't have to. Plenty of manufacturers do that now. For all of the tech features where Tesla leads, this is just one where they don't.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

roguenode said:


> One of the benefits of Android Auto... is the ability to send addresses to your device that appear in the maps app.


If you mount your phone in the car, you don't even have to "send" it.

That's my planned workaround anyhow.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The reason why we don't have these is simple: It takes an incredibly large amount of effort to implement CarPlay and android auto. Tesla just doesn't have the time for it yet. I certainly do hope they get around to it in a year or so, and that's the great thing about OTA updates...when they do it, you don't have to buy a whole new car.

As for the Easter eggs, they are simply an after-hours stress relief break for a few coders in a night or two. They are nowhere near the effort needed for any kind of phone OS-compatible feature.

Every car I buy with features that I often pay extra for to support the latest cell phone integration ends up a disappointment, buggy, and often non-intuitive. Then it is outdated in a few years.

This is why I made my own little cell phone mount.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

garsh said:


> If you mount your phone in the car, you don't even have to "send" it.
> 
> That's my planned workaround anyhow.


I'm planning the same. I have a Blackvue duel cam for the car and will likely use it with a cell hotspot that is always in the car, I'll then mount either a large screen android phone directly behind the wheel where the binnacle is in the model S and have it always connected to the hotspot. I can then just say "Ok Google" and ask for routing to destinations, texts to be read/replied to, check my calendar, add events, etc, etc.



JWardell said:


> The reason why we don't have these is simple: It takes an incredibly large amount of effort to implement CarPlay and android auto. Tesla just doesn't have the time for it yet. I certainly do hope they get around to it in a year or so, and that's the great thing about OTA updates...when they do it, you don't have to buy a whole new car.
> 
> As for the Easter eggs, they are simply an after-hours stress relief break for a few coders in a night or two. They are nowhere near the effort needed for any kind of phone OS-compatible feature.
> 
> ...


I do understand Tesla has limited resources and this is not high priority. I suppose time will tell whether it ever becomes a priority for them. I also like that Tesla does things like the Easter Eggs. Of course, that doesn't stop me from being thinking of all the small, but highly requested features in the UI that are still waiting for attention when new Easter Eggs are revealed.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

I think all of the conversation around these competitive UIs is missing the fact that Tesla wants to own the user experience. They specifically don't want people using Apple or Android interfaces. They want a deeply integrated experience that is uniquely Tesla, with increasing ties into the Tesla ecosystem. Maps and routing with supercharger stops added is one example of this. Fun little things like Easter Eggs is another example that is uniquely Tesla. This means some things that are common with those other apps are going to take some time to find their way into the Tesla UI, assuming the are considered useful by Tesla. I agree with others that we are just at the beginning of significant updated to the UI, with more features, more voice control and more scroll wheel support. Tesla really believes in the power of vertical integration. If you remember, there was a lot of talk last year about Tesla having its own music service. Who would want to create a brand new music service with so many good services out there? (Tesla). Who would want to develop their own AI hardware when NVDIA owns that space? (Tesla) I personally don't see them ever supporting AA and AC - it's not in their DNA.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

John Slaby said:


> I think all of the conversation around these competitive UIs is missing the fact that Tesla wants to own the user experience. They specifically don't want people using Apple or Android interfaces. They want a deeply integrated experience that is uniquely Tesla, with increasing ties into the Tesla ecosystem. Maps and routing with supercharger stops added is one example of this. Fun little things like Easter Eggs is another example that is uniquely Tesla. This means some things that are common with those other apps are going to take some time to find their way into the Tesla UI, assuming the are considered useful by Tesla. I agree with others that we are just at the beginning of significant updated to the UI, with more features, more voice control and more scroll wheel support. Tesla really believes in the power of vertical integration. If you remember, there was a lot of talk last year about Tesla having its own music service. Who would want to create a brand new music service with so many good services out there? (Tesla). Who would want to develop their own AI hardware when NVDIA owns that space? (Tesla) I personally don't see them ever supporting AA and AC - it's not in their DNA.


That would be a mistake imo. A family member of mine works for Toyota Corporate and deals with their tech suppliers is frustrated with how slow they have been to adopt Apple Carplay, let alone Android Auto and has mentioned to me that they are falling behind customer expectations. Higher end brands (BMW, Volvo, etc) are increasing adoption across model lines rapidly, not a good look for Tesla if they can't at least provide similar features, even if within their own walled garden.


----------



## 101010 (Nov 28, 2018)

Not kidding, as soon as Yello's "Oh Yeah" (of Ferris Bueller fame) came on, my car did this!


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

It's a bug. It happened to me as well. Sometimes when I start the car, other times while driving. A reset (hold both steering wheel buttons at the same time) will fix it.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

I dunno, it sure seemed synchronized...


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

I doubt Tesla would do anything like this considering that it will render the display almost unusable while you're driving. In my case was much worse than the OPs video.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Since the video has been removed, can a moderator remove this thread?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

101010 said:


> Not kidding, as soon as Yello's "Oh Yeah" (of Ferris Bueller fame) came on, my car did this!


Can you re-upload the video, but with audio removed?
It appears that YouTube took down your video, most likely due to a "copyright violation" for having the song playing.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone found this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179792762331435013


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

https://electrek.co/2019/10/06/tesla-monty-python-easter-egg-v10-software-update/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> https://electrek.co/2019/10/06/tesla-monty-python-easter-egg-v10-software-update/


Apparently this works with more Monty Python names as well, and you get a foot:


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

John Slaby said:


> They want a deeply integrated experience that is uniquely Tesla, with increasing ties into the Tesla ecosystem. Maps and routing with supercharger stops added is one example of this.


That's great. Add waypoints and bring this nav system up to 2015 . I'm still in awe of what v10 brought and yet the simple things continue to be overlooked


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Coconuts are already here for all of us...just rename your car and summon!


----------



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Coconuts are already here for all of us...just rename your car and summon!


I couldn't get the coconuts sound and image to work. Anyone else get it working?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tmo6 said:


> I couldn't get the coconuts sound and image to work. Anyone else get it working?


I think it only works with Patsy, and only during smart summon, not old summon.


----------

